# schwinn barn   finds



## kccomet (Sep 1, 2015)

theres still bikes to be found in missouri barns. not really my type of bikes but i always have a hard time saying no. did get a cool truing stand that i like quite a bit along with quite a few more bikes


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 1, 2015)

Yea hard to say no to those especially if the price was right good finds


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice finds, I know those barns in mo are out there, but never seem to find them. Great for you though.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 1, 2015)

wow, 5 popular schwinn models in one find. jackpot!


----------



## REC (Sep 1, 2015)

What year is the coaster Pea? 
I really like three of the five, but would definitely have took them all as well. (I already have a Jaguar, and a campus green 5 speed fenderless.) Thanks in advance for your response! 
REC


----------



## bricycle (Sep 1, 2015)

who cares about the bikes... I love the truing stand....


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2015)

bricycle said:


> who cares about the bikes... I love the truing stand....




Oh, were there bikes in those pictures?


----------



## MBlue6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice finds. I have always wanted a Green Schwinn Corvette around 60 or 61. Is it for sale? I am just wondering. Thanks


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 25, 2015)

I didn't see 5 NICE Schwinns and an awesome truing stand..Sorry .all I saw was an awesome truing stand and trade bait for 1 awesome prewar bike!
Great score!!


----------



## oquinn (Sep 25, 2015)

How do you find barn finds exactly?


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 26, 2015)

Cool find. Those peanut tanks are pretty cool looking. Does it have the starburst badge too?


----------



## OldHarley (Sep 26, 2015)

oquinn said:


> How do you find barn finds exactly?




Personally, I find them drafty.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 26, 2015)

First, you find a barn, second you get allowed to go in and look around, thirdly, you cough up $$$ asap if there is anything worth having. Lastly, you peel the hell out of site.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 27, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> First, you find a barn, second you get allowed to go in and look around, thirdly, you cough up $$$ asap if there is anything worth having. Lastly, you peel the hell out of site.





lol, Actually I lived in Missouri for about 25 years. I realized in short order after having grown up in Los angles area, what happens to California surfer who moved to Missouri, he lived in Misery.. [grin] 

Anyways, we collected tons of antiques, in the mid-80's it didn't take me long to get the fever.  it's a collector's dream come true state, because, coming from L.A. , they've still got stuff in basements, attics, barns and garages, I couldn't imagine , by the 80's coming from big city even existed . Auctions, 1,000's of auctions there, barn finds etc still occur. Then, as we were in Joplin Mo. ya got Oklahoma, Kansas and Arkansas within reach, the hunt never ends.  A buddy just moved back from the Montana black gold rush, he didn't know I was collecting bikes, when he saw my Black phantom, said, he'd tossed one like it and other old antique bikes like it, just last month. 

Moreover, the entire mid west is loaded wit junk, However, you've got to hit the ones that the collectors ain't chasing too. So, ya gotta be a good digger, ahead of the crowd.


----------

